# Hot Facial flushing



## slinkystinky (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi new here.. anybody get Hot Facial flushing with IBS..


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I used to get that about a year before my ibs nightmare began. My gyno said it was hormones, too much estrogen, but I was never sure she was correct.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

yes i get it as well especially when i have an ibs attack. Do you have any other skin issues ?


----------



## KatCat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm new too. Just diagnosed with IBS after 2 unneeded surgeries, years of pain. I, too, get the hot face thing-especially before and during a majorflare-up. Lasts about a minute, then fades away. They happen several times a day. Sometimes it wakes me up at night. Don't know why, and don't know how to prevent it. Any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## slinkystinky (Apr 1, 2009)

Had the hot face thing for 2 days.. i have No other shin issues just a red hot face. Not had it before just come on yesterday and still got it today.. I showed it the doctor yesterday and due to me going to see a specialist next week he could not give me anything for it..


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

well i have had it since i was 14 and comes and goes although I am dx with psoriaisis as well whenever my ibs gets bad so does my psoriais all the docs the gi's and the derms say its a coininkdink but I know its not they are directly linked. Not much really to do about it seems to be an inflammatory resonse in the immune system just as the the ibs is as well.If anyone wants to add to do this please do.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Things can flare up at the exact same time with no direct link.Every disease or disorder causes the body physical stress.Physical stress from one disease (or from not sleeping, or working too much, etc) tends to make every symptom of every other disease worse.So totally unrelated things where there is no way one could ever directly effect the other tend to come and go together because the stress of one sets off the other. Just because things happen at the same time does not mean one is directly causing the other. A lot of the time either there is some indirect effect, or some other stress (like like of sleep or emotional upset) can set both of them off.Stress of any kind (physical, mental, environmental, or emotional) does not ever make any symptom of anything better. If it has an effect it always makes it worse.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

I cant make heads or tails of your statement are you supporting my argument ,denouncing my claim or saying you have no idea and have no skin problems along with your ibs . Your post was quite cryptic in your stance. you seem to say there could be an indirect link and then in the post it reads as though its possible there might be no link. Maybe you could explain it again for me thanks







I did get the part about stress being the catalyst for all things bad though , so that part I understood.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can think of no causal link between your IBS and your skin problems.I wasn't trying to be cryptic, really I was not.While I can think of no reason for psoriasis to trigger your IBS specifically and directly, I can also see why the two may flare up at the same time. So I support the observation, but not the conclusion there is a causal link.Just because things tend to happen at the same time doesn't mean one is directly causing the other.Sometimes the physical stress of one getting bad is more than enough to set the other off. Every health problem tends to be stressful to the body. Every health problem responds to that stress. You could have any other two random health problems and see the same thing.Stress of any kind makes every health problem worse. It is never the cure for anything. Additionally sometimes two completely separate health problems will respond to the same stress neither one of them caused.I don't have that skin problem that flares up with my IBS, but I have other health problems that can flare up at the same time.Any health condition no matter what it is could flare up at the same time as the IBS. There is nothing about psoriasis that makes it especially likely to tell your intestines to go nuts. Or anything special about IBS that would tell your psoriasis to go nuts. The human mind loves to link things as if A really causes B. We are always on the look out for that. It is just how we are wired. Sometimes that works and A does cause B. However much of the time something else is the real cause and A is just getting the blame.I should probably stop now because I probably just made things more obtuse rather than clearing things up.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

Kathleen I would like to point out the ibs kicks before my skin condition starts to flare.not the other way around. My skin never gets aggravated without the ibs starting its engine.Stress comes in many little unique packages in which i agree with you.But you seem to want to make this into a chicken and egg idea. My gut has a reaction because it has something in the system it cant handle "stress" (food ,lack of sleep etc. bad fats, aspartame you name it)My skin reacts only after my gut, as i have said but all IBS is not straight forward or alike. Psoriaisis ( the greek meaning flaky skin)is also a unique disease for a condition that has little understanding which puts the diagnosis right along sideIBS in the the giant bin of crappy diagnosis. all Psoriaisis is not created equal as well. Please you cant confirm or deny this situation in anyway so hows about a little sensitivity. I would expect more support coming from the moderator. I believe the two are connected, and in the world of alternative medicine they would tell you they are . We do know here on this board that the modern medical establishment does not always understand or have the answers .Your first post was obtouse and your second identified your stance. Thanks for your opinion.







Im under the impression that the post was well intended but the reality is that your assumptions have offended me. Especially when you start talking about how the mind plays tricks on us that seems as though you are calling me crazy. I really didnt appreciate that.


----------



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, I have that lately, along with extra fatigue and scalp and head tenderness at the same time (painful to the touch, as if bumped, not a headache per se) My face does not noticeably flush, but becomes hot. This happens even if the gut appears fairly calm.There is an article on the UNC website about non-GI symptoms and IBS and flushing of the head and neck is one of many mentioned. There's no date on the article, but from the dates of the references, it looks like several years ago.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

journ3 hey I recognize you from one of the other threads sorry to hear you have the facial flushing, an explanation of the type of facial flushing I experience is one that has areal sense of heat coming from my abdomen and reaching my face it is as though I was seriously embarrassed and in some cases an embarrassing moment would turn this response on which i would conclude would be normal the bodies emotional response would be to blush but I seem to get this type of experience more often and probably more than normal. My flush occurs as well when my bowel is irritated with a bad food as well as with other enviornmental stresses. This seemingly harmless flush started for me many years ago. I am glad to hear Im not the only one that has IBS and has felt this serious heat.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

AtomI don't want to argue with you.Doesn't matter which flares up first. Either one flaring up may trigger the other without a direct causal link.If you need one to cause the other directly and that works for you, go for it, you have my blessing to believe whatever you want.I know of no biological reason to support your belief. Most every health problem I have will get worse when my IBS is bad because the extreme pain from my IBS is more physically stressful than anything else I have ever gone though.I did not say that the mind plays tricks on anyone. There are some known things about how human minds process information that sometimes makes us look for causation. I was saying you were normal human, sorry if that offended you. Seeing causation is something we all do. It takes a lot more than A and B happen together in time to prove A causes B and no other thing could be a part of it.I'm sorry if you find me unhelpful. I will leave you alone from now on.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

Kathleen M. said:


> AtomI don't want to argue with you.Doesn't matter which flares up first. Either one flaring up may trigger the other without a direct causal link.If you need one to cause the other directly and that works for you, go for it, you have my blessing to believe whatever you want.I know of no biological reason to support your belief. Most every health problem I have will get worse when my IBS is bad because the extreme pain from my IBS is more physically stressful than anything else I have ever gone though.I did not say that the mind plays tricks on anyone. There are some known things about how human minds process information that sometimes makes us look for causation. I was saying you were normal human, sorry if that offended you. Seeing causation is something we all do. It takes a lot more than A and B happen together in time to prove A causes B and no other thing could be a part of it.I'm sorry if you find me unhelpful. I will leave you alone from now on.


Listen I'm tired of defending myself to youThank you for the blessing to believe what i want to ,very much appreciated indeedIm not that interested in whether or not you believe me gut and skin have any type of link causal indirect or any for that matter -I don't even remember asking for it but thanks its really helped me.Your whole part in this conversation has been ill you seem to think i constantly misinterpret what your saying but believe you me hun I hear you quite well on all points As you have suggested the best thing thus far ,is for you to keep your distance.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

well heres the deall after 2 weeks of probiotics and a new diet I have almost completey cleared my skin problems .BOULDERDASH that the two are not connected. I have been diagnosed for more than 20 years and I am now free I saw it happening for days and have waited until i was completely sure so for what its worth -science may not have made the connection but -Ill tell you what I nailed it with the help of no doctor I have gone too. I give thanks to the people on the board for this information. And kathy for whatever reason this has worked it is beyond the scope of the textbooks as I see it. I have been to at least 10 dermatologists and 5 GI 's over the years and no one wanted to hear the link I was always crapped on my theory just like the way you did . But for some other poor sap like myself that comes across this info let it be known far and wide the two were connected for me. Wether or not anyone believes me at this point -I really could care less. Please dont tell anyone the two cant possibly be connected again. My list :all diagnosed from NY doctorsIBS-DDepressionchronic fatiguePsoriasis- which was on my face and most joints on my body- and food sensitivities like crazyI'm not spouting that im cured but they are all super controlled- great bm's , skin problems have declined to almost crystal clear skin, no depressionbut i do take an antid epressant that im not giving yet and im on a a no yeast no sugar high fiber diet --with supplements and and by the way pain is at a minimum im getting ready to do some situps soon and i habe been running two miles every other dayGood day and thanks for listening


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiMy psoriasis cleared up after i stopped eating dairy. cheersIan


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

I also killed the dairy two weeks ago - Looks like we could be brothers -A brother from another momma


----------

